# Gaivotas no interior



## godzila (1 Abr 2014 às 18:06)

Já não é novidade nenhuma, mas de qualquer forma partilho um vídeo que fiz ao bando de gaivotas que aparentemente fez uma “excursão” pela sona centro durante o dia de ontem sendo avistadas na Covilhã e registadas por mim na barragem de Santa Luzia, o bando era composto por centenas de gaivotas que formavam uma nuvem.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Genbtduzi0U

Espero que gostem do meu registo deste fenómeno.


----------



## Z13 (2 Abr 2014 às 10:43)

É um fenómeno interessante, do qual eu não tinha conhecimento...

Aqui pelo nordeste penso que não haverá registos...

Qual será a rota?? A bacia do Tejo? Ou a Bacia do Guadiana, via Alqueva?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 11:55)

Aqui pela minha zona,costumam passar muitas vezes grandes bandos aqui pelo meu bairro que fica na sul da cidade,vão em direção há barragem Marechal Carmona na Idanha-a-Nova,estas costumam vir pelo Tejo acima .


----------



## Paulo H (2 Abr 2014 às 13:16)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Aqui pela minha zona,costumam passar muitas vezes grandes bandos aqui pelo meu bairro que fica na sul da cidade,vão em direção há barragem Marechal Carmona na Idanha-a-Nova,estas costumam vir pelo Tejo acima .



Não serão antes, garças brancas boieiras? Que também lhes chamam "carraceiros" por andarem às vezes em cima das ovelhas (ex. na Lardosa)?

Garças boieiras, costumam passar o meu bairro também ao fim do dia. Dantes aninhavam-se em frente ao Jumbo, quando havia pinhal junto à Marluno.

Aspeto em voo: http://verdes-ecos.blogspot.pt/2013_10_01_archive.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 14:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Não serão antes, garças brancas boieiras? Que também lhes chamam "carraceiros" por andarem às vezes em cima das ovelhas (ex. na Lardosa)?
> 
> Garças boieiras, costumam passar o meu bairro também ao fim do dia. Dantes aninhavam-se em frente ao Jumbo, quando havia pinhal junto à Marluno.
> 
> Aspeto em voo: http://verdes-ecos.blogspot.pt/2013_10_01_archive.html



Já leva bastante tempo que não dou conta de passarem por aqui,gaivoitas eram de certeza,a passarem ainda uma boa altura,os carreceiros conheço bem e as Garças na barragem da Talagueira(onde há 40  e muitos anos atrás era a praia da rapaziada nova da cidade,nessa altura,até pescaria lá se fazia,antes do 25 de Abril,aquilo era particular e tinha guarda florestal,muita vez tive bater há sola a fugir do guarda a pé pelo campo a fora,mas havia dias que eramos hás dezenas...velhos tempos) .


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2014 às 23:35)

Gaivotas no Interior não penso que seja assim tão raro quanto isso, lembro-me de já há alguns anos atrás ter visto algumas na Albufeira da barragem do Alvito em pleno Alentejo.


----------



## godzila (3 Abr 2014 às 12:28)

Ver gaivotas no interior não é só por si um fenómeno, o que diferencia este acontecimento dos outros, é o número de gaivotas que neste caso eram às centenas.


----------



## Bracaro (3 Abr 2014 às 13:00)

Comecei a avistar gaivotas em Braga há uns 2/3 anos e a primeira vez que as vi pensei que estava a ver mal ou a confundi-las com outros pássaros. Mas a verdade é que nos últimos tempos tenho visto mais gaivotas por aqui, embora poucas.
Não sei qual poderá ser o motivo de as gaivotas se aventurarem para o interior. Apesar de Braga não estar assim tão longe do litoral, a verdade é que penso ser um acontecimento recente.


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2014 às 16:27)

Podem ter ficado presas numa camada/corrente de ar.


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2014 às 19:17)

Há Já há algumas décadas que se vão observando comunidades de gaivotas a invernar em vários locais do interior da península. Por exemplo em Madrid ou Salamanca. Aqui por Bragança parece que também foram observadas algumas por estes dias. Desta vez não cheguei a ver nenhuma gaivota, mas já avistei algumas em anos anteriores.


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2014 às 23:44)

Dan disse:


> Há Já há algumas décadas que se vão observando comunidades de gaivotas a invernar em vários locais do interior da península. Por exemplo em Madrid ou Salamanca. Aqui por Bragança parece que também foram observadas algumas por estes dias. Desta vez não cheguei a ver nenhuma gaivota, mas já avistei algumas em anos anteriores.


 
Provavelmente sobem pelo vale do Rio Douro e depois dispersam pelas albufeiras e aterros sanitários da região.

Mas por acaso de desde que fui para Bragança nunca avistei nenhuma gaivota na região.


----------

